# Never used ShopSmith Mark V 510 - should I consider?



## ChiknNutz (Apr 22, 2011)

I found this item local to me, owner is asking $700. Says it is late 80's vintage and has literally never been used...first owned by his dad and due to health issues, never set it up; the son hasn't either, other than to see if it simply turns on. It sounds like it is as new as it can be, having been stored in a heated shop environment. So, given that, is this something worth considering? I did putt around here and there looking into some of the feedback, so I am at least aware of some of it's shortcomings. Their still selling this model for some ghastly amount of $3300, which seems completely out of line to me. So, for six or seven hundred bux, might be worth considering at that point.

I am not exactly short on space, but it's not in abundance either. Lately, I have been wanting a better TS (hybrid or similar), and that seems to be the SS's weakest point...is that true? Looking at the specs, the motor is just 1-1/8 HP, which seems a bit underpowered but maybe they do more with less, not sure.

However, I don't have any of the other tools that the SS has...large drill press, lathe, stationery sander, etc.

Thanks in advance...


----------



## mveach (Jul 3, 2010)

Keep in mind, it does not have a tilt arbor. you have to tilt the table to cut anything but 90%.


----------



## Gene Howe (Feb 28, 2009)

What tools come with it?


----------



## dbhost (Jan 28, 2008)

IF you are squeezed on space, AND you can deal with the uh... oddities of the ShopSmith like the fact that the table tilts instead of the arbor, and the capacity issues that can sometimes arise (4" jointer, I wish my 6" was wider!), then a ShopSmith, especially one with very little use for the price being asked, is a great bargain... They aren't for everyone, but you really can get a lot done in a very small space with one...


----------



## ChiknNutz (Apr 22, 2011)

This model is the 5-1, not the newer 7-1. Meaning, it has/does: (1) 10" Table Saw, (2) 34" Lathe, (3) 16 1/2" Drill Press, (4) 12" Disc Sander, (5) Horizontal Boring.

That does seem weird that you have to tilt the table rather than the arbor. For anything very wide, I'd imagine that might be a PITA, but maybe not.


----------



## Gene Howe (Feb 28, 2009)

Even without any of the add on tools like a band saw, planer, jointer etc. the price is good. 
I've owned one for over 30 years and have had not one real problem. The tilting table is excellent for drilling angled holes in either the horizontal or vertical mode. Also, it does a great job of sanding bevels. It does OK at cutting angles on the end of a board as for boxes, but now I use a miter saw instead.
The lathe is stable, the tool rest is cheesy, though. 
All in all, $700 probably won't get you the tools you will have available in the Shopsmith. It certainly won't get you equal quality and customer support.


----------



## ChiknNutz (Apr 22, 2011)

Although I do like the added features that the SS brings, my primary use for it will be the table-saw. I want to be reasonably certain that it would be suitable in that regard, not just mediocre. By way of comparison, I am looking at the Ridgid R4512 or Steel City 35990C, leaning more towards the Ridgid due to considerable price difference. It's probably difficult to compare the SS with a dedicated TS, but that's what I'm trying to do now. I am willing to give a little on performance/features of the TS in exchange for the add'l features that the SS offers.


----------



## TonyBal (May 17, 2011)

Chris,
I own a SS & for me it is OK. If you are *really* looking for a table saw though, then I would not recommend the SS. :thumbdown: That is its weakest feature IMHO. A dedicated TS will give you much more surface area & be safer & stable. :thumbsup: The SS is a great tool(s), BUT it does have its short comings. BTW, I also have a separated TS & love it. Good luck!!!


----------

